# Stihl 048 and AK Mill?



## Dan Dill (Jan 26, 2007)

What can you tell me about these saws? I had one given to me today and I am not familiar with the 048, but I have used 044 440 and smaller saw as well as an 066, but this looks older than the ones I have used?

Exhaust is on the bar side.

It currently has a 36 inch bar. Can it pull a 36 inch AK mill?

What CC is it?


----------



## 00juice (Jan 27, 2007)

This is sorta funny. I had never heard of an 048 either till yesterday. I called stihl and asked for an owners manual for an 084, and the manual for the 048 showed up instead. I'll tell ya what I can from this manual. This saw has 76 CC's with a 52 mm bore and 36 mm stroke. Max rpm 12,000. This manual doesn't have the HP rating. If there is something you would like me to look up from the manual, I'd be happy to.


----------



## oldsaw (Jan 27, 2007)

It will pull it, but it won't be too fast. It's a lot harder to cut a tree the "long way". But, the upside is, if you keep to smaller logs, it will work fine. It will even do the occasional 30+ log...but it won't like it much.

Mark


----------

